# 90 wrangler 6cyl/auto with a LD western 7'6" ??



## demetrios007 (Sep 30, 2004)

Buddy has a 6cyl auto 1990 wrangler w/hardtop, has 150k on it with a year old remanned engine and tranny. I can get it for next to nothing and I have a spare western LD unimount 7'6" laying around that I use for backup on my F250SD. I thought this would make a decent driveway plow instead of beating up on my Ford, especially for the tight little stuff. Anyone think the plows too wide for this thing, I have seen guys around here in NJ with bigger than 6'6" on jeeps but never had a chance to talk to anybody bout it with one. I'm doing commercial with my 3/4 ton, this would be residiential only........


----------



## brunosplace (Dec 30, 2004)

biggest I have seen on one is a 7'2" Blizzard, I think that uni-mount will be too heavy for it


----------



## Donny O. (Feb 11, 2005)

I know not exactly the same thing as far as weight and such but for width i have a 7'4" western on my tj and at full angle it is barely wider than the tire track. i do also have 12.5's and quite an offset though, so my jeep is wider than most.. if you can make the suspention handle it and know your vehicle then I say no problem, but i'm far from an expert as this jeep is only my 2nd real plow.


----------



## demetrios007 (Sep 30, 2004)

Bruno, do you happen to know the weight of your setup or just the plow. This unimount is just around 500#, I figure a couple bags of salt in the back and a tailgate sander will be perfect ballastpayup


----------



## brunosplace (Dec 30, 2004)

mine is pretty heavy for being on a Jeep, I would guess around 450lbs, I can't run without timbrens on it, sags too much, the tires meet the fenders on the smallest bumps. I am looking at replacing it with a blizzard 720 making it around 100 lbs lighter. My plow is really old (20 + years) and built much stouter than the Meyer tmp 6.5 being sold these days. It is basically a shortened commercial plow, not a light duty residential blade.This is the third truck I have had it on and it was old & used when I got it. It has the angle iron a-frame, & sector on it also the moldboard is heavier than the new ones, then add in the mount that I built out of 1.75 x 1.75 ,1/4 inch angle iron on it. Needless to say, I haven't managed to break the mount. As for the ballast, that is a good plan, you'll need it.


----------



## Donny O. (Feb 11, 2005)

I was looking at the blizzard myself....nice looking plow and I like the mounting system. I ended up going with a 7'4" western suburbanite instead.....they had no payments no interest for a year!! but i''m happy with it and it is the lightest plow out there at 270# total.....no help in the front needed!!


----------



## jrt1012 (Feb 27, 2006)

*Two Jeeps With 7.5 Meyer Standards*

I Have A 79 With A 7.5 And A 304 Auto Extra Spring In Front, It Kicks Butt. I Have A 88 4.0 5 Spd With The 7.5 Standard Meyers, Sags In The Front So I Put In A Set Of Timbrens, Still Noticable. Plows Great At Full Angle, Just Don't Load The Blade Up. Weight In The Rear Is Also A Plus. I Use Four Bags Of Play Sand It Helps. Good Luck...oh By The Way I Am Plowing Residential Streets In A Private Community...


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

Look at a curtis


----------

